# apple cider vinegar?



## hapixbuni (Jul 31, 2008)

has anyone else heard of using apple cider vinegar for multiple uses on dogs? iv heard its good as a spray on dogs coats for dry dandruffy skin as well as flees. iv heard it used for ringworm and put in water. anyone else ever try these? my pitbull has very dry skin and a lot of dandruff and so far medicated shampoos havnt helped. i wanted to try the apple cinder vinegar as well as adding some fish oil to his food.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Apple Cider Vinegar is used in a lot of different ways. http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html

I would also look at medical issues going on if his coat is so dry. Look at his diet, allergies, etc. Grizzly Salmon Oil is a great supplement for their coat.


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with Grizzly, add some fish oil and/or look into why his skin is dry.

ACV is great for almost any dermatitis.. I use it on my horses for summer itch, and the dogs, for bug bites...

I mix it 50/50 with water and spray it on them. It is a great coat conditioner, it balances the PH of the skin.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I give my dogs Grizzly Salmon Oil daily, their coats are beautiful. Sometimes flaky skin comes from within, what are you feeding?


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

I love using ACV to remove stains and whiten coats on dogs and horses. Very good for urine stains. You can add it to your shampoo or dilute it and use it in a rinse. Stuburn stains might need to soak awhile.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I add ACV in the dogs water every day, great natural flea and skeeter repellent. Have been doing this for several years and am yet to have any flea problems (thumbs up)
ACV has SO many benifits for animals and humans alike!
IMO, no home should be with out it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Wimble Woof said:


> I add ACV in the dogs water every day, great natural flea and skeeter repellent. Have been doing this for several years and am yet to have any flea problems (thumbs up)


How much ACV do you add to the drinking water? 

Do you use the health store ACV or regular from grocery store? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Health store, unpasturized with the "strings" in it still.

I add approx 1 tsp to their drinking dish ( large size metal bowl) every time I fill it up.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

We just started using fish oil a few weeks ago and I'm amazed how soft he is now. Three 1000 mg caps tossed in his bowl of food in the morning. I've not heard of the grizzly salmon oil. How does that seem to work vs. the regular fish oil? Where do you get it? 

We started using ACV only a week ago or so, pour 1 tsp on his evening meal. We're only doing every other day for now; I wasn't sure how he would react to it. But so far his itching *seems* less. Don't know if it's a coincidence or not, though. But we have been out in the bugs for training at night and the gnats have been horrid!! *I'm* itching like crazy so I figured he would be too, but nope!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Apple cider vinegar is the bomb! LOL I get mine at the health food store, as it's best unfiltered with the mother in it. 

I drink it, too!


----------

